# how much....



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone know roughly how much the average rabbit neuter is? 
or how much you payed? thanks you  
xx


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i paid £40 each for my rabbits


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

We paid £50 for ours x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think ours charge the same for buns as rats, £47, I'll find out in a couple of weeks when Samson has his neuter


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

about £36 here


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My girls spays were £69.50 each.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i love my vets but .... i paid £120 for Odin (my GSD)'s neuter and they want me to pay £104 for my bunny....


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

A spay is £65 at my usual vets, and I think £40 for a neuter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I pay £78 for a spay and £69 for a neuter and that includes extra pain relief, a tube of fiberplex and a follow up appointment.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

A spay costs £95 here.
And a neuter is about £60 if I remember rightly.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Neuters are just over £40 here and spays are just over £50 with meds and follow up appointments.

*Heidi*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

£40 for him to be neutered no idea how much a spay would cost with pain relief and a follow up appointment


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I paid £63.50 for Buffy's spay about 7 weeks ago. But when I had Meg (my border collie) spayed it cost £68!! Either one must've been really expensive or the other one really cheap!!:lol:


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

My neutering costs varied.

most expensive being £120 for a female

Current vets quoted £45 for male £55 for females, that includes pain relief and a check up the following day


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I recently enquired about getting my buck neutered....our vet charges £52 but gives 10% off if you sign up to their pet plan.

Funny how much it varies around the country!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

my vets must be mega expensive! its £15 for pre-op checks, then around £100 for the spay/neuter and £10 for after op check!

i used easyvets instead which was

£65.00 for the does and
£52.50 for my buck.


----------

